# Voxengo Teote



## merty (Oct 16, 2020)

So another balance tool like Gullfoss, DSEQ etc.









Automatic Spectral Balancer Plugin [VST, AU, AAX] - TEOTE - Voxengo


Automatic spectral balancer plugin for mixing and mastering. Delivers sonic performance in tune with the highest music production standards, while being easy to use.




www.voxengo.com





First tested on some strings sounds, this has a more gentler sound to it than others I've tried.


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Oct 16, 2020)

I will be trying this out tomorrow


----------



## merty (Oct 18, 2020)

It's really good, much faster to work with than alternatives. I'll be recommending it specially to beginner friends as its way easier than alternatives.

Compared to Gullfoss; It can compliment it by taking over tracks, leaving gullfoss buss/mainoutput duties (as its intended to).

DSEQ; My personal fav. but it is easy to under/overdue and may be too detailed for some. But I'll admit Teote sounded just as good when I matched settings.

My advice for first test, it works immediately upon insertion. These will likely be the most used parameters;

-First test "fx" which is like global amount
-Click "apply to range" and adjust hi-lo cut if it sound too in-your-face. If "apply to range" is not clicked, it cut's like an eq.
-If its too dark/bright compared to original sounds, adjust "slope". Bypass when comparing, if plug-in is too loud/quiet you'll see the level difference on the right (right under output gain)


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 18, 2020)

Are there any instrument based/mastering/style based presets included to get you started ?


----------



## merty (Oct 18, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> Are there any instrument based/mastering/style based presets included to get you started ?



Only vocal and drum, also mastering. But honestly you don't need presets, it does most of the work the moment you insert it.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 18, 2020)

Thanks for the info  . I mostly work with sonibles smart eq 2 where the presets mostly give you a good starting point (but as they are only a handful the "standard" gives you good results too, so I think it might be the same with Theote) so I was just curious. Maybe I will have to try out the demo if it coud do anything smart eq 2 cant or makes it easier.


----------



## merty (Oct 18, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> ...



Cool thats a nice eq, try teote after smarteq2 first.

Since smarteq will already balance the track statically, it won't let teote work hard. Teote from there will handle critical things dynamically to further polish the sound.


----------



## PeterN (Oct 19, 2020)

I went for it and it and consider it worth the 60 USD. I downloaded the trial, and needed 20 minutes to come to conclusion to buy it. Probably not the only one. The interface looks like its from Cool Edit 99 but this does not seem to affect the sound. 


After 2 hours toying with it, it did not make vocals better, but it was worth as plugin for mastering. It gave a more compressed and pleasant sound than Gullfoss (which Im not good tweaking anyway). Teote made all glocks and chimes much softer too. So its now as mastering plugin. Mayde somebody finds a good setting for vocals, might be my voice, I havent found a plugin that makes it "better" yet. There was a voice setting, but it made things worse. The master setting made things better.


----------



## merty (Oct 19, 2020)

PeterN said:


> ...



Alone it can struggle cause its doing deessing, compression, shaping etc. at the same time and can overload. Try it after your current vocal plug-ins, to me it works best as a final polisher anyway.

For vocal plug-in advice; I like Izotope Nectar 3 cause among a few things the pitch correction has a basic but effective formant adjustment, also even if the vocal doesn't need pitch correction sometimes I do it anyway as works great as a doubler when mix slider is decreased.

Also on another forum the developer announced updates are coming. Mainly behavior adjustment options, currently he commented its character being as "most musical" and will be adding more stabilizing options (specially having drums in mind).


----------



## ghobii (Oct 20, 2020)

Looks like V1.1 is already out. I generally like what it's doing but have heard some weird pumping on some material. I think these modes in the update are to help address this. I think getting the most from it will require a bit of experimentation and close listening. Still on the fence about getting it.


----------



## merty (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Beat Kaufmann (Oct 26, 2020)

Here are some thoughts about plugins like the one just released by Voxengo.

Many of us use samples - actually dead recurring music snippets. We try more or less hard to make music out of them and especially that it doesn't sound static. Finally, we let dynamic plugins balance out everything that sounds a bit different. Of course the plugins do what they have to do. But why always over the whole frequency range? 
So that you understand me correctly: I also find dynamic EQs and compressors great tools and problem solvers. But in my opinion you should use them more specifically and not in general and then even automatically. 

If a singer produces unpleasant frequencies when singing loud or if a room enhances certain frequencies (resonances) - yes, dynamic effects are wonderfully suited for solving this. 
But just to generally flatten everything? 
Music does not work like that. In this respect, I would rather use Teote - if at all - in individual tracks than for mastering. It's probably one of those plug-ins that you use at first on all occasions, because you like it somehow. Later you don't use it at all anymore, because always ketchup is not really great with all kinds of food  

All the best
Beat


----------



## merty (Oct 29, 2020)

Don't forget to try it on reverb's too if one uses sends ...


----------



## ElectricFrog (Nov 13, 2020)

Here is a test done on a track that was not yet mastered.


----------



## Quasar (Nov 13, 2020)

ElectricFrog said:


> Here is a test done on a track that was not yet mastered.



I found your video on YouTube earlier today (hit the "like" button) and it inspired me to try out the demo, which I subsequently purchased (on 30% sale at Pluginboutique right now). Thanks! Awesome plug!


----------



## Cathbad (Nov 14, 2020)

I also bought TEOTE recently, as an alternative to Gulfoss. It's performed very well for me so far. Easy to use too. It seems best used very lightly as a mastering tool.

As ever, I agree with @Beat Kaufmann about using mixing tools for a specific purpose, to achieve a desired effect or result. They can't just be slapped onto everything as a panacea - if only it were that simple.


----------



## ElectricFrog (Nov 15, 2020)

Quasar said:


> I found your video on YouTube earlier today (hit the "like" button) and it inspired me to try out the demo, which I subsequently purchased (on 30% sale at Pluginboutique right now). Thanks! Awesome plug!



Glad you liked it, TEOTE is one interesting tool.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 15, 2020)

I tried it out and thought "If I didn't already have Gulfoss for which I only paid $99, I'd totally get this instead."

In other words, I still find Gulfoss easier to use, as I bought it when the Windows beta started, and easily still just as good sounding. For trouble spots, I have DSEQ (which can also be somewhat like Gulfoss).

I suspect that rather than people getting Gulfoss and Soothe2, people can save a lot of money getting TEOTE and DSEQ, instead.


----------

